# Face Lift Turned Into Full Redo



## RAMROD1 (May 4, 2012)

Was just going to refresh the facing around the fire place but discovered the tile doesnâ€™t just pop off sheetrock.
Went from this.....








To this......








Then this.......








And then finally finished up looking like this.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

That's awesome.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Outstanding work. Somehow those easy projects always turn out to be not so easy.


----------



## RAMROD1 (May 4, 2012)

Thanks i think it came out nice and yea a 1 day project turned into a 4 day job.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## UnclePoPo (Jun 4, 2013)

Looks great!!

I have had a few of those simple projects snowball. Wife just rolls her eyes at me now when I start a project and asks how much is this going to cost me??


----------



## acoastalbender (Jul 16, 2011)

Nice upgrade ...


----------



## MontyHall1969 (Nov 13, 2018)

Beautiful upgrade. I always allow several days for my DIY projects as things don't always go as planned.


----------



## jaredcostanza (May 21, 2020)

That came out great. I like the wood. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

